# Monster Cereals are back with a special encore presentation of........



## sublimesting (May 10, 2010)

Frute Brute and Yummy Mummy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I can't believe it. I have never seen such a resurrectin from the depths of dead cereal hell!!!!! This, my friends is in deed a Halloween treat!


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hope I can find em around here!


----------



## DeadMonique (Feb 21, 2013)

Are you kidding me!? OMG! I try to be healthy but NO, they go and do this.


----------



## DeadMonique (Feb 21, 2013)

Found some images on the General Mills site.









Not sure how much I like the way the characters look. I suppose, this is just what appeals to children now.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2013)

We got one of each today! Well, we got 2 Count Choculas...in case we get Count Choculitis!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Why oh why do the marshmallows have to contain gelatine? Sigh. Vegetarians and vegans don't get to eat yummy festive cereal I suppose. Oh well...just helps me to stay on my healthier eating track.  Hubby still gets them once, usually, though. I just nibble some of the cereal out by hand and leave the marshmallows for him, lol!! Love the Booberry!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Yay! I was thinking about the Halloween cereals the other day!


----------



## DeadMonique (Feb 21, 2013)

Thats precisely what I do


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I've never had any of them! I have to say though, they probably wouldn't fly in our house- I'm not huge on sweet cereals an usually the sweetest ones my boys have (and its a big treat) is fruit loops. We had a "leprechaun" leave them some st. Paddy's treats and he left a box of lucky charms- both boys hated them lol


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

hollow said:


> Well, we got 2 Count Choculas...in case we get Count Choculitis!


Ha. What would a 'Boo Berry' withdrawal be known as? 

I have never had the opportunity to see those other two tooth-rotting monstrosities in stores, but they are certainly amusing


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

Is it wrong of me to have $150 of my halloween budget set aside every year to buy enough monster cereal to keep me fed on the stuff until after New Year's?


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Blarghity said:


> Is it wrong of me to have $150 of my halloween budget set aside every year to buy enough monster cereal to keep me fed on the stuff until after New Year's?


Haha.. that's funny. I figure why not


----------



## ah2610 (Aug 8, 2012)

Bring on the Boo Berry!!!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

DeadMonique said:


> Not sure how much I like the way the characters look. I suppose, this is just what appeals to children now.


Looks like they're trying to lift the style a bit from Hotel Transylvania.

Did you see the mention that Target will be carrying the retro packaged versions?


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Are they out yet?


----------



## DeadMonique (Feb 21, 2013)

Woah! Hadn't seen that! Will be picking some of those up for sure, maybe I could frame them for my kitchen


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Here's the blog post for those who haven't seen it (mentions the Target retro-exclusives at the bottom...)

http://www.blog.generalmills.com/2013/08/frute-brute-yummy-mummy/?sf630921=1


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

I think I will hit Target for the retro boxes as well. I'll use a bunch of the eventually empty boxes to line a 4x8 interior wall panel in my haunt for nostalgia's sake.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

There will also be limited edition retro boxes for all 5 cereals, sold exclusively at Target. http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_Mills_monster-themed_breakfast_cereals


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Is Brute and Mummy the same flavor?


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Ahh. The old days...


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

In all my years, I have never heard of the Brute and the Mummy! BOO BERRY!!!! Where are you!?


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2013)

I am not a huge breakfast person, especially cereal, but I always enjoy seeing the boxes around Halloween!


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

Man, I'm really starting to get the Halloween jazz on. 

The thread title is "Monster Cereals are back with a special encore presentation of........"

But on the forum index, I keep reading it as "Monster Cereals are back with a special _necro_ presentation of........"


----------



## Dr. Paul Bearer (Sep 22, 2005)

Boo Berry here I come............


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

I'll be looking for these tonight!! I'll definitely have to find time to go to Target to get the retro ones! Oh the memories.... Hey, does that mean I'm old now if those are considered retro????


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

ˆI think that makes you "cool"  . I don't know that retro is the new "old." 

I hope I don't get run out of here, as this isn't "classic" but a friend saw Halloween Crunch at a Stop n' Go in Queens! (Tip o' hat to friend)


----------



## zombiehorror (Apr 6, 2009)

DarkManDustin said:


> There will also be limited edition retro boxes for all 5 cereals, sold exclusively at Target. http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_Mills_monster-themed_breakfast_cereals


They used to be the same cereal with different marshmallows, now Brute is cherry and Mummy is orange, so they are returning to the cereal aisle but these are remake/reimagined versions...LOL!


----------



## Dismantled Soul (Apr 9, 2012)

We buy some and eat them because they're good each year...if the whole set comes out...looks like I have a lot to buy. 8)


----------



## Dismantled Soul (Apr 9, 2012)

Also...who'd of thought that I'd enjoy listening to 30 minutes of commercials...especially cereal commercials. Thank you Sidnami for reminding me of my childhoood. 8)


----------



## Chops6965 (Jun 11, 2009)

Count Chocula is my all time favorite cereal. Whenever my wife sees them for sale somewhere (usually Big Lots) she buys four or five boxes so that I can get my fix for a while. She's the best enabler ever!!


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

Dismantled Soul said:


> Also...who'd of thought that I'd enjoy listening to 30 minutes of commercials...especially cereal commercials. Thank you Sidnami for reminding me of my childhoood. 8)


That's the scary thing about youtube. Well, one of the scary things; if you ever read the comments there, you'll know what I mean. lol

It is way too easy to find your childhood on youtube. I spent one weekend on there recently watching all the old Superfriends cartoons from the 1970's.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

These are hitting stores! A friend of mine posted a pic on Facebook this morning.


and of course he forgot to mention where it was at! Im awaiting a response.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

ˆI'll give you half a killer post now, and the other half when you reveal the location! (*Tears killer post in half and gives it to Shadowbat *)


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Shop-n-Save


----------



## zombiehorror (Apr 6, 2009)

Shadowbat said:


> Shop-n-Save


Hadn't checked there! Hit Target and Walgreens today (both of which normally carry it for the season) and nada; Target doesn't even have any Halloween out yet and Walgreens is just starting.


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

Cherry and orange breakfast cereal? I'm not sure how I feel about that idea, although I would second guess blueberry cereal too, and I love that. The retro boxes are pretty cool, especially if they were used as art.


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

Well, I hit up my local target and found all 5 flavors on an endcap in the halloween candy section (which is entirely bare aside from the monster cereals). The positioning of the monster cereals brings back a childhood memory from the 70's. In my neighborhood, there was a household that gave out the monster cereals instead of candy - back then the cereal was also available in those little single serving boxes.


Also, when looking for the monster cereals, I first hit up the cereal aisle. Turns out General Mills is going retro with more than just the monster cereals; I saw a retro box for cocoa puffs as well.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Target has the classic boxes.

I'll make someone a deal, send me the boxes after you've had the cereal because I don't like the cereal but I love the "vintage" boxes.


----------



## Dex1138 (Sep 4, 2013)

Found at Stop & Shop this morning! Note the Halloween Cap'n Crunch on the top shelf
I grabbed a box of Frute Brute for now. Waiting on the Target ones.


----------



## fennyann (Sep 6, 2012)

OMG! I hope i can find these. This really is a GREAT halloween treat!


----------



## DeadMonique (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm heartbroken. We went to Target last night and found nothing. A bunch of my friends on Instagram that live in different cities have posted their retro boxes, so I know they do exist haha. I'm going to check again on Sunday!


----------



## KnowSomethingJonSnow (Sep 12, 2013)

I remember those!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

A co worker sent me a pic yesterday showing that our local Target has them. I'll be heading out within the next couple days to grab 'em.


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

*Cap'n Crunch*

Hey, I just picked some up the other day. Turns you milk green! I also got a Halloween-themed lunchable that came with a chocolate witch and blackberry caprice sun. Delicious! Can't wait to see all the other Halloween foods in stores!


----------



## Dragonula (Jan 31, 2009)

Great Year for Monster Cereals!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

We just picked up the Fruit Brute and Yummy Mummy retro boxes today at Target. We usually get the other flavors at Halloween each year, but decided to try these two flavors that they brought back. We found the retro style boxes, so I'll keep the box fronts after we finish the cereal...maybe frame them? I'm bummed that I can't eat the marshmallows (I'm a vegetarian), but I still want to taste the cereal part! I'll just have to steal a few handfuls and pick out all the marshmallows, lol.
*For those who can't find the cereal at Target, we found it up front by the registers.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

2014 update...

Looks like the Monster Cereals are back again - they don't sound quite as cool as last years, but here's an article from USA Today on the new box art...

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/2014/08/06/dc-comics-monster-cereals-exclusive/13641423/


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

They don't look as cool either.


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

Those are horrible but as a collector or horror and cereal i have to still buy them to add to collection.


----------



## halloweenjon (Jul 17, 2014)

I actually like the new art, at least for Count Chocula and Frankenberry. It's much better than that generic, soft shaded plastic look that all the other breakfast cereal mascots have now.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

They're fine for what they are, but they knocked it out of the park last year with the retro boxes. And they can only do that so long before they've drained the nostalgia out of 'em.

I was in a big group discussion the other day where someone asked what artists had "influenced you most". Three of 'em said "Jim Lee" so at least those guys will be happy.

Kinda makes me wonder what kids today will be fondly remembering in 20 years (Actually by releasing these monster cereals for only a couple months they're probably gonna keep the nostalgia alive for a good long time).


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Eh, it's something different. I would rather they offered these in limited edition format like the retro boxes last year.


----------



## The Lost (Aug 28, 2013)

So I guess that means no Frute Brute or Yummy Mummy this year


----------



## zombiehorror (Apr 6, 2009)

Shadowbat said:


> I would rather they offered these in limited edition format like the retro boxes last year.


2014 Target retro boxes http://www.blog.generalmills.com/2014/08/monster-cereals-news/









And you're right The Lost, no Frute Brute or Yummy Mummy this year.


----------

